# Bubbling toilet last night



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I would have to guess that the septic tank is getting rain water in it and filling up. The main pipe to the tank would then fill up and cause a temporary blockage. Normally, vents are the reason for bubbling, but clogged drains can also cause this.


----------



## syogod (Feb 9, 2010)

So then is this something to worry about? or fairly normal?

I have no clue when it's been pumped last (knowing the previous owners as I'm beginning to, I wouldn't be surprised if they never pumped it). I was planning on pumping it sooner or later, but maybe I should make that sooner?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I would try to find out why the tank is getting rain water into it. It could be as simple as the leech field piping backing up into the tank if the ground is saturated. Not much you can do about that situation. If the tank is allowing water in through the lid, it should be resealed. I have had septic systems for years and am very careful about what goes down the house drains and into the tank. This can delay pumping by years.


----------



## cm3putter (Sep 9, 2009)

You definitely have a "backing up" problem. Like majak.. said, sounds like rain water is causing the lines to back up into the homes plumbing. What happens is, as the water backs up toward the house, air in the pipe is pushing up into your toilet causing the bubbles. I'd start by having a septic hauler/plumber check capacity of septic tank, may need pumping out. That's first, that could get you some immediate relief, then have plumber look for leaks in system to stop future rainwater infiltration.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You might dig up the septic tank yourself and remove the hatch and look inside yourself first. If the liquid leve is right up to the top that means either rain water is getting in and/or the leach field is so soaked with rain water that it is no longer accepting outflow from the septic tank.

Normally the water level in the tank is about 6 inches below the top of the tank.

If you don't remember when the septic tank was last pumped and it has been several years, then you might as well have it pumped out now. While the tank is empty you might be able to see whether rain water is entering via the inlet pipe, backing up from the outlet pipe, or seeming coming up from nowhere which may suggest a leak in the tank.


----------

